# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Просто интересно.

## Freezer2007

Эт у меня глюки или в последнее время на форум приходит действительно больше народа? Раньше новая регистрация по пол дня висела, а теперь по 7-10 в день. Блин. Меня эт даж пугает.
С чем это связано? Неужели всё так плохо становится?

----------


## Andrew

Да пока мы не научимся исправлять свой эгоизм,нам будет всё хуже и хуже, об этом совершенно понятно написано в КАББАЛЕ...

Не примите меня за пророка или там религиозного фанатика...
Просто это факт.

----------


## KnizhNa

Да блин, я уже скоро во сне буду снить эту КАББАЛУ! Хватит про её везде писать!

п.с. не обижайся, ничего злобного.

----------


## wwwww

*Freezer2007*  действительно странно. Я тоже заметила, что за последнее время много народа пришло. Форум становится всё популярней. 
    А ты не исключаешь такой возможности что один человек может тыщу раз регистрироваться на этом форуме?

----------


## Freezer2007

*wwwww*
если чесно эт меня и бесит, мне кажется что много клонов. А нельзя какуето чистку по айпишникам, чтоб один только остался.

----------


## wwwww

*Freezer2007*  ну попроси админа или модера.

----------


## KnizhNa

вот тоже есть такая мысль.
у меня есть один старый пользователь, мною ненавистный, пусть его удалят.

----------


## wwwww

> у меня есть один старый пользователь, мною ненавистный, пусть его удалят.


 какой ник у него/неё?

----------


## KnizhNa

887*, если это вообще ником назвать можно, а не пользуюсь я им потому что *fuck away су*. новая жизнь

----------


## Вия

сколько можно своим эгоизмом твердить?!и КАБАЛОЙ?!Может хватит?м?просто этот эгоизм исправить нельзя![/url]

----------


## Andrew

> сколько можно своим эгоизмом твердить?!и КАБАЛОЙ?!Может хватит?м?просто этот эгоизм исправить нельзя![/url]


 
Эгоизм можно направить в другое русло...не говори того, чего не знаешь...Эгоизм можно направить в сторону альтруизма...
Конечно зря я тут написал про Каббалу, но мы приходим на этот сайт потомучто мы страдаем и хотим "уйти". А страдаем мы только из за своего ЭГО...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

А может эт сезонное явление: похолодание, все дела...

----------


## Вия

бл да сколько можно?!некоторые люди живут нормально путевой жизнью и у них есть эгоизм!не нужно говорить что он проявляется только тогда когда мы хотим уйти.

----------


## wwwww

Насколько я помню тут главная ТЕМА уничтожение клонов! Так давайте с коллективной просьбой к админу!

----------


## wwwww

новые участники появляются на форуме со скоростью света! что за безобразие :shock:

----------


## Вия

извини но а возможно кто тебе признается что тот его бывший клон написал записку в форуме(я ухожу и в этом роде)вдруг они еще здесь но под другим ником?)

----------


## KnizhNa

Я не скрываю свой бывший ник. Удаляйте к чёрту если хотите, мне он больше ни к чему.



> его бывший клон написал записку в форуме(я ухожу и в этом роде)вдруг они еще здесь но под другим ником?)


 но это ужос! вот уж где дебилизм!

----------


## wwwww

> извини но а возможно кто тебе признается что тот его бывший клон написал записку в форуме(я ухожу и в этом роде)вдруг они еще здесь но под другим ником?)


   да мне не важно что там за записки были.Пусть администратор этого форума удалит клонов по айпишнику  и оставит одного.Нечего нас тут за идиотов держать!

----------


## Вия

я согласна.:-)

----------


## Andrew

> бл да сколько можно?!некоторые люди живут нормально путевой жизнью и у них есть эгоизм!не нужно говорить что он проявляется только тогда когда мы хотим уйти.


 
Счастливой эгоистической жизнью, могут жить не все люди...только те кто получает радость и покой при потреблении плодов эгоизма - только такие люди счастливы будучи эгоистами. Они не испытывают никакого дискомфорта...им достаточно того, что даёт им эгоизм(еда,телесные потребления,богатство, слава и.т.д....).

Суицидник же задаётся вопросом о смысле жизни, что говорит о том, что ему недостаточно того что даёт ему эгоизм. Он просто не может больше наполнять свои желания, так как не видит в этом смысла...
И чтобы выжить, нужно найти смысл жизни...

И никто не говорит тебе что он(эгоизм) проявляется только когда мы хотим уйти...я такое сказал? :shock: 

Эгоизм будет всегда...это сама природа нашего существования. Мы созданы чтобы потреблять...чтобы наполнять свои желания...но...эгоизм больше не может возрастать и мы это видим и страдаем. Мы(суицидники) вообще хотим умереть потому, что не можем удовлетворить свои эгоистические потребности.

И с каждым днём наше кол-во растёт.
А чтобы выжить нужно изменить и направить свой эгоизм в нужное русло...
Этим и занимается наука Каббала, она учит исправлять свой эгоизм, в итоге она учит выживать и быть счастливым...Тока не надо опять злиться из за того что я написал про эту науку...хм...  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Вия

хочешь сказать еда это дается эгоизмом?мдааа...

----------


## Freezer2007

Ого, я тут прям АНТИКЛОуНОВСКОЕ движение замутил)))), нехотел, 

Епизод I - "АТАКА на КЛОНОВ"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrew

> хочешь сказать еда это дается эгоизмом?мдааа...


 Еда это то что требует наше тело...
Вкусная еда - это то, что требует наше ЭГО... и скаждым разом еда должна быть всё вкуснее и вкуснее - эгоизм идёт по возрастающей...

----------


## KnizhNa

> Вкусная еда - это то, что требует наше ЭГО... и скаждым разом еда должна быть всё вкуснее и вкуснее - эгоизм идёт по возрастающей...


 ёпт, расслабься!!!

----------


## Andrew

> Сообщение от Andrew
> 
> Вкусная еда - это то, что требует наше ЭГО... и скаждым разом еда должна быть всё вкуснее и вкуснее - эгоизм идёт по возрастающей...
> 
> 
>  ёпт, расслабься!!!


 
просто меня никто не понимает... :cry:

----------

